# Trouble with Baffle Step Compensation Circuits



## BoomieMCT (Dec 11, 2006)

I'm having trouble getting my Baffle Step Compensation (BSC) circuits to work properly. The first set I built I used the RL circuit guidelines from the Loudspeaker design cookbook's included Excel sheets. These didn't seem to do much of anything. I then tried using the guidelines here. That worked a bit better. What does everyone else use?

Also, I've seen people use capacitors and resistors in parallel instead of an RL setup. How does one go about calculating how that would work?


----------



## F1 fan (Jul 6, 2006)

BoomieMCT said:


> What does everyone else use?


I do it electronically with an op-amp.


----------

